# River Smallie Questions



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I know its still pretty early but has anyone been catching any smallies in ohio yet ??? if so how early do you think smallies will hit artificials like tubes , grubs, and jig & trailers ??? what areas in a river should i try first ?? what baits do i try first ?? i usually start catching them in mid march to early april what do you all think ???


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

If you can find a DEEP hole with rock and wood in slack
to slow water try a hairjig and a 101 porkfrog or U2 trailor.
dark but natural colors. browns,olive,greens.
bear hair is better in cold water (34-38 degrees) than fox
and deer doesn't move much so keep a couple handy just 
in case they want something really slow.
if you need a soucre for hair jigs pm me and I'l share mine.


----------

